# Error de compilación modulos del kernel [SOLUCIONADO]

## gbobr

Buenas,

¿Cómo va?

Estoy teniendo problemas para compilar el kernel, tanto con genkernel como manualmente me falla la compilación de los módulos.

Cito a continuación las últimas lineas de la consola

 *Quote:*   

> --
> 
>   CC [M]  drivers/net/wan/hdlc_raw_eth.o
> 
>   CC [M]  drivers/net/wan/hdlc_cisco.o
> ...

 

Agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar.

SaludosLast edited by gbobr on Fri Sep 14, 2012 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Aqui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-935380-start-0.html

Parece que tienen un problema similar al tuyo.

En todo caso dado que buscar en este foro es bastante problematico lo mejor cuando te pase algo parecido es pegar el error en google.

En tu caso he copiado/pegado "make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o] Error 1" sin comillas y me ha dejado esa referencia entre otras.

----------

## gringo

según lo que dicen aqui -> https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/6/17/215

este es el parche que necesitas -> http://marc.info/?l=linux-scsi&m=133661285100503&w=2

de cualquier manera, necesitas lpfc ? Por que si no es asi es tan fácil como que deshabilites el soporte para ese hardware en la configuración del kernel.

Aparentemente es el driver para "Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel Support".

saluetes

----------

## gbobr

Gracias chicos, ya está solucionado.

Compilé el último kernel (3.5.4) y no me dio más ese error.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente

----------

